# Looking for a legit, POTENT, OTC cortisol blocker



## TJTJ (Jul 6, 2011)

What do you all recommend?


----------



## GMO (Jul 7, 2011)

Vitamin C 1000mg in the AM, 2000mg postworkout and 1000mg PM.

Also, drinking simple sugars immediately after training will keep it at bay.

That is the safest bet...with no cortisol rebound.

If you are still looking for an actual cortisol blocker...Reduce XT is good, but will cause rebound if not tapered down properly.


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 9, 2011)

Crap thats a lot of vitamin C. Vitamin C seems to have a lot of benefits in the BB community. Good thing my body can handle 3g a day but idk about going 4g. 

Thanks GMO


----------



## awhites1 (Jul 11, 2011)

get a blood test (if you haven't already) to see if you even need it. cortisol is actually needed and beneficial in the correct quanities.


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 11, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> get a blood test (if you haven't already) to see if you even need it. cortisol is actually needed and beneficial in the correct quanities.



Know a low budget way to get blood work done?


----------



## Good Grip (Jul 11, 2011)

Ibcaas- studies show a big decrease in cortisol after supplementing regularly for a month.

Vitamin C, but I prefer Ester C. A buffered form of Vit.C, it may be easier on your stomach, I have no issues with taking high amounts.

Endoamp Max- here are the highlights from the product write up: 

Phosphatidylserine prevents the rise in cortisol following exercise
Alpha-glycerylphosphorylcholine amplifies Growth Hormone
Promotes muscle growth and speeds recovery
Amplifies testosterone & GH production
Improves the testosterone to cortisol ratio


----------



## VolcomX311 (Jul 11, 2011)

Endoamp is good stuff.


----------



## TGB1987 (Jul 11, 2011)

Now that you know how to get the blood work done see where you are at.  I thought mine were high after running my last cycle.  I went had the lab done and turns out I was in optimal range.  Never hurts to have bloodwork done.  I wish I did it more often to be honest.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jul 11, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Now that you know how to get the blood work done see where you are at.  I thought mine were high after running my last cycle.  I went had the lab done and turns out I was in optimal range.  Never hurts to have bloodwork done.  I wish I did it more often to be honest.



Great advice, bloodwork is so important.


----------



## SuperDiesel (Jul 12, 2011)

vitamin c is just as good as any of the cort products......1g as soon as you wake up, and 1g either before training or after training....i prefer after


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Jul 12, 2011)

VolcomX311 said:


> Endoamp is good stuff.



x2.


----------



## lwb357 (Jul 12, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> get a blood test (if you haven't already) to see if you even need it. cortisol is actually needed and beneficial in the correct quanities.



Amen. You need it for energy. We would all be very lethargic if cortisol levels were too low.


----------



## SuperDiesel (Jul 13, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Ibcaas- studies show a big decrease in cortisol after supplementing regularly for a month.
> 
> *Vitamin C, but I prefer Ester C. A buffered form of Vit.C, it may be easier on your stomach, I have no issues with taking high amounts.*
> 
> ...


 
I def agree, the ester c is the way to go


----------



## R1balla (Jul 22, 2011)

Free Test, Erase, Vit C


----------



## |Z| (Jul 25, 2011)

My recommendations: DS Lean Xtreme, PES Erase, SNS Reduce XT, generic 7-keto DHEA, Primordial EndoAmp

I typically pick LX or generic 7-keto. LX has a great and well dosed/effective blend. Can't gt the individual ingredients separate for less so its usually the winner 90% of the time for me.


----------



## TJTJ (Jul 25, 2011)

I heard about PES Erase and it sounds good.


----------



## troubador (Jul 25, 2011)

I recently started taking EndoAmp Max and I feel much less wrecked after working out. I actually feel pretty damn good after a workout, before I felt over the hill.


----------



## R1balla (Jul 26, 2011)

Free Test


----------



## carmineb (Jul 26, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Know a low budget way to get blood work done?


 

well I went to a vitamin shoppe nutrition store.  They have in home testers you send saliva away and in a week, you get it back.  I got mine half price, they were on sale so I picked up 2, I think i paid $20 for the two. Each kit gives you 1 free test, I think you pay 25 for every additioinal one if you want it tested and measured.


----------



## nattydisaster (Jul 26, 2011)

You cant test serum tests through saliva, only through blood.  Save your money.

Cortisol you can test through saliva. Not testosterone


----------



## carmineb (Aug 1, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Crap thats a lot of vitamin C. Vitamin C seems to have a lot of benefits in the BB community. Good thing my body can handle 3g a day but idk about going 4g.
> 
> Thanks GMO


 

you can take a shit load, some people take 1g every hour when they are coming down with a cold, i think that is too much  but I take around 5-6g a day and have no problems.  Most vit c is a buffered variety if you look for it.....  I remember 30 years ago, went to a bb gym and i was told to take  4-6 g vit c daily , shit load of vit b's, a multi, and add in liver tablets if I could, chewing a few every hour.

Vit c assists in inflammation, one reason why cortisol responds to so that might be why....

I also take aleve with one of my shakes or post workout to assist in inflammation basically for cort control.


----------



## SFW (Aug 1, 2011)

carmineb said:


> you can take a shit load, some people take 1g every hour when they are coming down with a cold, i think that is too much but I take around 5-6g a day and have no problems. Most vit c is a buffered variety if you look for it..... I remember 30 years ago, went to a bb gym and i was told to take 4-6 g vit c daily , shit load of vit b's, a multi, and add in liver tablets if I could, chewing a few every hour.
> 
> Vit c assists in inflammation, one reason why cortisol responds to so that might be why....
> 
> *I also take aleve with one of my shakes or post workout to assist in inflammation basically for cort control*.


 
Keep in mind NSAIDS (tylenol, aleve, etc) can interfere with muscular hypertophy. Plus, i've never heard they can reduce cortisol levels. Staying hydrated post workout is the best thing you can do, since dehydration spikes cortisol.


----------



## N21 (Aug 2, 2011)

whatever you do, dont use inhibit E, it didnt do s***


----------

